# Surname for a wizard?



## Zambaku

I'm currently trying to come up with a surname for my wizard, his first name will be Edmund, having a hard time coming up with something that sounds good in combination with Edmund and was hoping for some inspirational suggestions.
I tried out these names but they didn't feel quite right;
Blackmore.
Grimstone.
Barkwith.
Applefield.
Grimshaw.
Silverheart.
Evergreen.


----------



## DemonKing

Blackadder!

Seriously though Edmund is not very fantasy to me, unless you're looking for some kind of low fantasy GRR Martin type sounding name...what kind of wizard is Edmund (Necromancer, Conjurer etc) and race. That might help.


----------



## Rackhir

The Nameless?

Damm! Ninja-ed!
Blackadder?

Bean?


----------



## Zambaku

Edmund is a human conjurer. I picked the name Edmund since it had a nice ring too it, and you don't see alot of wizards named Edmund.


----------



## rgard

Zambaku said:
			
		

> Edmund is a human conjurer. I picked the name Edmund since it had a nice ring too it, and you don't see alot of wizards named Edmund.




Edmund is my uncle's first name.  He's a chiropractor.  I guess that doesn't help.

I'll put my thinking cap on for this one and try to post later.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Zambaku

Ofcourse I am not bound by the name Edmund, I can be flexible if I must. I'm just a perfectionist and I must have a name that is just perfect for me or I won't enjoy the character.


----------



## Brazeku

Edmund Taratar - not so european
Edmund Orson - pretty european
Edmund Green - downright English
Edmund Piaccio - yeah you see where this is going and it doesn't make a lot of sense
Edmund De Verrasi - little more bizarre
Edmund Emmot - alliteration

Sir Edmund Winterbottom VI - ridiculous
Edmund the Red - classic self-important titling
Edmund the Goddamned Badass - _awesome_ self-important titling
Edmund Starseeker - horrible fantasy whimsy
Edmynd Aelfwynd - wyccan ridyculous
Edmund Darkblood - vamphthire

Edmund Skub - I am pro-skub


----------



## Zambaku

Taratar sounded good in my ears, a thousand thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Michael Dean

Well, Edmund is an English name.  So...looking through my English surnames list for the ones I like:

Ackland
Barclay
Griswold
Bristow
Chickering
Foss
Godolphin
Kennicot
Skeffington
Wickliff

I kind of like Griswold.  Griswold the Gray, Griswold the Grim, or Griswold the Wise kind of rolls off the tongue.


----------



## Zambaku

Indeed, Griswold was quite nice. - How about this one: Magnus Moonleaf?


----------



## Tonguez

rgard said:
			
		

> Edmund is my uncle's first name.  He's a chiropractor.  I guess that doesn't help.




That helps! - Edmund Bonecracker!


----------



## Sigurd

Edmund Wendsleydale

A boy born to a hideously boring existence of official cheese makers to the summer bratwurst festival in <Pick your town>.

At one such festival he gave it all up to learn magic.


----------



## Tarek

If he's got any interest in the sea, he could be Edmund FitzGerald.


----------



## cattoy

Drake? that's an english name that sounds like it might have something a little wizardly to it.


----------



## Zambaku

Here's a few more creations, any point of views?
Oswidge Toadwart
Malsquando Montague
Quazmir "something-something"
Balthazar Oakleaf
Gargamel Silverstaff


----------



## Peni Griffin

You're all overlooking the most important thing - what naming conventions does the DM have in place?  Does he have a source culture on which he's modeling the campaign society?  Where does Edmund fit within that culture?  Is he intended as an archetypal wizard, as a kid who struggled to break into the elite, as a bumpkin planning to take the world by storm, what?

Surnames exist in order to distinguish between individuals with the same name.  Their codification into family names is a relatively modern development, and even now some societies have names that change from generation to generation - the sons of Edvard Larsson and Gertrude Lavransdatter will have the surname Edvardson and their daughters will be named Gertrudesdatter.  In a fantasy setting, a surname will either be individual rather than familial (Edmund Hill to distinguish him from Edmund the Dark, Edmund the Old, Edmund Vale, Edmund Shoemaker, and his cousin Edmund the Drunk) or will be associated with some ancestor - Edmund Robinson, when Robin was his grandfather - or some other family association - Edmund Dalefarm, Edmund Pigherder, whatever.  The more pretentious fantasy names - Moonleaf, Windreacher, etc. - can be based on family history or heraldry, or be the result of a taste for poesy dressing up ordinary occupation names.  A family of sailors may feel it more elegant to call themselves Windreacher than Sailor, for example.

If you really care about the name, consulting with your DM and establishing a naming convention is an important step in the character background and development, and the process of integrating the character into the campaign world.


----------



## Chaldfont

I prefer the "X the Y" pattern for my characters, especially wizards. Just pick a random adjective from a thesaurus. The freakier the better.

http://dictionary.reference.com/wordoftheday/archive/2007/08/

Edmund the Quixotic
Edmund the Bellicose
Edmund the Plenipotentiary
Edmund the Supernal
Edmund the Egregious


----------



## Zambaku

Decided upon Edmund Hill, I took the advice and asked the DM for advice. Many thanks for the help.


----------

